# work visas for america



## jaiko (Dec 6, 2009)

hi there

could any body explain the procedure to relocating to the states from the uk is this possible if you are a tradesperson as i am a drywall/plastering contractor my partner is a hairdresser and we {if possible] would like to relocate to florida can any one advise me on this matter thank you.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

jaiko said:


> hi there
> 
> could any body explain the procedure to relocating to the states from the uk is this possible if you are a tradesperson as i am a drywall/plastering contractor my partner is a hairdresser and we {if possible] would like to relocate to florida can any one advise me on this matter thank you.


Hi and welcome.

You are not going to secure a visa on the basis of your work skills. 

You don't give any other information to tell whether you might qualify for any other status. Look for yes answers here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/am...ica/30374-looking-live-america-will-help.html


----------

